# Wireless connection with a Charter modem and Linksys router - Very unstable!



## bdk1989 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have charter internet service and for the past 6 months, I have been having unstable connection - they told me it was a problem on my end, but every time I call for a charter tech to come out here to look at it, they never come. 
I have a Toshiba laptop that has no trouble picking up the wireless when it gets the signal, but my modem keeps dropping connection and then lights go to flashing on the modem at the most random times. I sometimes have days where I can't use the internet at all because it won't connect. I had a friend look at it and they said it could be faulty wiring for my cables. Is that possible? And if so, what should I do? I am getting frustrated by not being able to use the internet. It never lets me connect when it's raining here and then if there is no trouble with the weather, it is the same exact way. Any help with be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## ComputerFreek (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like you need to talk to a manager or someone higher up in the food chain at Charter. At the moment what you are describing is maybe a faulty modem or as you said cable running to your house. 

Give them a call and ask for a supervisor! If they don't help - tell them you are canceling your service. Usually this helps because they don't want to loose your payment.......


----------



## bdk1989 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know, but I have the feeling it's a faulty modem, as you mentioned. I had an older modem before and it stopped working - it was a few years old.
I got this one and I have had nothing but problems ever since day one of when I hooked it up. I never had any trouble with my old modem running in this room where I keep my current one, even with wireless.
I can't even run the internet and tv in the same room because the internet constantly drops connection. Earlier today, I took the modem into another room and tested it out - It wouldn't work in the other room. It would connect for maybe two minutes and then connection dropped. I never saw the connection come back on.


----------



## ComputerFreek (Mar 24, 2011)

bdk1989 said:


> I don't know, but I have the feeling it's a faulty modem, as you mentioned. I had an older modem before and it stopped working - it was a few years old.
> I got this one and I have had nothing but problems ever since day one of when I hooked it up. I never had any trouble with my old modem running in this room where I keep my current one, even with wireless.
> I can't even run the internet and tv in the same room because the internet constantly drops connection. Earlier today, I took the modem into another room and tested it out - It wouldn't work in the other room. It would connect for maybe two minutes and then connection dropped. I never saw the connection come back on.



At this point I would threaten to leave Charter.. I've done that with Comcast. The internet would keep going out and in.... Cost me a job... So I called them up and said I'm gone.... Of course they fired back well you still have to pay for 7 more months... (Contract) I'm like take me to court...... Then I hung up......


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

1) type "ipconfig /all" without the quotes in command prompt and paste the results back here.

2) Does the computer work ok when plugged in directly, or is the wired connection just as bad as the wireless?

3) Do you have access to another modem or computer you could try to see if this improves the situation?


----------



## bdk1989 (Mar 25, 2011)

etr54003 said:


> 1) type "ipconfig /all" without the quotes in command prompt and paste the results back here.
> 
> 2) Does the computer work ok when plugged in directly, or is the wired connection just as bad as the wireless?
> 
> 3) Do you have access to another modem or computer you could try to see if this improves the situation?





ComputerFreek said:


> At this point I would threaten to leave Charter.. I've done that with Comcast. The internet would keep going out and in.... Cost me a job... So I called them up and said I'm gone.... Of course they fired back well you still have to pay for 7 more months... (Contract) I'm like take me to court...... Then I hung up......




To etr54003: 
1. I have done that, but I don't see how I can copy/paste the info here?
2. I tried it plugged in directly - the lights on the modem just started flashing on it, dropping the connection, instead of having steady on lights. It does that same thing when it's set up for wireless. It would not pick a connection up.
3. I have a desktop I connected it to and it did the same exact thing. My neighbor let me borrow their modem to see if it was just that and I had no trouble or anything. I left it connected for two hours and it never kicked me off, yet with my modem it would be off every 5, 10, 20 or even 30 minutes. I would never know when it would kick me off the internet.


to ComputerFreek: 
I am highly considering your idea of threatening to leave Charter.
I know it may sound pretty stupid of them, but they really need to get their high horses straight and do something about their phone lines. I called Charter and this live advisor I spoke to was pretty rude to me about when I asked to speak with someone else about it. I almost went off at them for it, but hung up instead. If I leave Charter, I have to pay a termination fee. I told them I was considering leaving before I hung up and they told me that about the fee. They acted like they did not care if I left the company's service or not.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi bdk1989,

I had a similar issue as yours. I'm with Charter, the same Modem and Linksys.

I called Charter and very persistent, they found some bad cabling and replaced all of them. I have not seen or encounter any issues since then.


----------



## bdk1989 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got back with Charter, again, and they said it sounded as if I had bad cable wiring and not a faulty modem. They scheduled for a Charter tech to come by here sometime next week, which I hope they do. They have scheduled three of them to come by here before and they never showed up.


----------

